# Presto Classical, what a great resource!



## eljr

I think we are all aware of Presto and love that it's such a marvelous resource. 

I am on the site daily and spend lot's of my music monies there. 

Recently however they seem to be having issues with order fulfillment. I waited a full month recently for an order. I now have two orders placed, neither dispatched. 

Email are not promptly returned either.

I hate to say it but it seems I will be turning away from them as my primary source of discs. 

Can anyone offer any insights into the change in order fulfillment at Presto??????

thanks! :tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood

eljr said:


> I think we are all aware of Presto and love that it's such a marvelous resource.
> 
> I am on the site daily and spend lot's of my music monies there.
> 
> Recently however they seem to be having issues with order fulfillment. I waited a full month recently for an order. I now have two orders placed, neither dispatched.
> 
> Email are not promptly returned either.
> 
> I hate to say it but it seems I will be turning away from them as my primary source of discs.
> 
> Can anyone offer any insights into the change in order fulfillment at Presto??????
> 
> thanks! :tiphat:


Sometimes it's just bad luck. I placed a small order with them last month, and it was promptly shipped and and delivered to NYC.

Or you could do what I do more and more frequently - order the download.


----------



## starthrower

I only order once or twice a year. Right now through January they have a lot of deals going, especially with box sets, so they may run out of items more often. I always check multiple retailers for best price and availability. Many of the download only items at Presto are available in good used condition elsewhere. And vice versa concerning Amazon where high priced vendor items are readily available at Presto for regular price.

I do regret the restructuring of their website a while back. They had many more cross referencing links for titles and labels, which don't appear to be there anymore.


----------



## joen_cph

I ordered a bit 3 weeks ago. 
Didn´t have any problems.


----------



## rodrigaj

eljr said:


> I think we are all aware of Presto and love that it's such a marvelous resource.
> 
> I am on the site daily and spend lot's of my music monies there.
> 
> Recently however they seem to be having issues with order fulfillment. I waited a full month recently for an order. I now have two orders placed, neither dispatched.
> 
> Email are not promptly returned either.
> 
> I hate to say it but it seems I will be turning away from them as my primary source of discs.
> 
> Can anyone offer any insights into the change in order fulfillment at Presto??????
> 
> thanks! :tiphat:


Are you referring to "In Stock" items?

I was on their site last night looking at box sets and saw that they warn you of delays if items are not "In Stock".

FWIW, I've only done downloads with Presto, but their box sets are so reasonably priced that I am tempted - but not if I have to wait 3 months for delivery. The fact that they don't reply to email inquiries in a timely manner is also troubling.

Why a download should cost so much more than a physical CD with shipping is a mystery to me.


----------



## joen_cph

I don't think I´ve ever waited more than 3-4 weeks, and it has been very rare.


----------



## DarkAngel

> Are you referring to "In Stock" items?
> 
> I was on their site last night looking at box sets and saw that they warn you of delays if items are not "In Stock".


Yes make sure to read what they say about inventory on hand for each CD before order is placed, I get Presto UK delivery in 8-10 days in USA and much cheaper shipping cost per CD than Amazon USA which has warehouse only 100 miles away.....

Last order about 1 month ago and I have one on the way now........


----------



## starthrower

DarkAngel said:


> Yes make sure to read what they say about inventory on hand for each CD before order is placed, I get Presto UK delivery in 8-10 days in USA and much cheaper shipping cost per CD than Amazon USA which has warehouse only 100 miles away.....
> 
> Last order about 1 month ago and I have one on the way now........


They do have great shp rates. Amazon is profiting handsomely from the high shp charges their vendors are required to tack onto every cd.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Amazon is profiting handsomely from the high shp charges their vendors are required to tack onto every cd.


Could you explain this?

How is this? Is not a vendor free to ship at any rate they want?


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Could you explain this?
> 
> How is this? Is not a vendor free to ship at any rate they want?


Then why are all the rates the same? It's 3.99 for every CD, even if you buy 2 or 3 from the same vendor. How is it I can buy 4-5 from European sites and only pay 5-6 dollars total shp to the states?


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Then why are all the rates the same? It's 3.99 for every CD, even if you buy 2 or 3 from the same vendor. How is it I can buy 4-5 from European sites and only pay 5-6 dollars total shp to the states?


So you are assuming that Amazon sets the shipping rate and that they get a cut.

Got it.


----------



## CDs

Do you have to pay customs when you order from this website? I'm asking for deliveries to the USA.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Then why are all the rates the same? It's 3.99 for every CD, even if you buy 2 or 3 from the same vendor. How is it I can buy 4-5 from European sites and only pay 5-6 dollars total shp to the states?


Amazon is not really profiting from this, the shipping allowance is given to the vendor. The vendor will presumably price this in (i.e., if they think the shipping allowance too much or too little they will adjust the selling price accordingly.

My main gripe, which you also mention, is that no provision is made for an order in which multiple items are purchased from the same vendor. It would be sensible to charge a fixed amount for the first item and a smaller additional amount for add ons. There is no provision for this in Amazon marketplace transactions.


----------



## Guest

Back to Presto, I think they are superb for downloads. For many releases they offer mp3, FLAC or high-res FLAC, allowing you to buy the entire album or individual tracks. There are cases where I've purchased a single piece from a huge box set and gotten what I really want for a lot less than what the entire thing would cost.

For CDs, I've made a few purchases, but it is a bit annoying that they charge you immediately and will only later inform you that the item is out of stock at the distributor and you will have to wait a month.


----------



## jegreenwood

CDs said:


> Do you have to pay customs when you order from this website? I'm asking for deliveries to the USA.


Never in my recollection. I suppose if you buy multiple copies of Bach 333 . . .


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> Never in my recollection. I suppose if you buy multiple copies of Bach 333 . . .


Never had to pay customs in the US for an overseas purchase, from Presto or anywhere else.


----------



## eljr

CDs said:


> Do you have to pay customs when you order from this website? I'm asking for deliveries to the USA.


Purchases of $2500 or less do not need to be cleared by customs from any international seller.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Purchases of $2500 or less do not need to be cleared by customs from any international seller.


That is strange, if I buy something in Japan or the States for that matter, I always have to pay customs 04% and 21% Tax.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> That is strange, if I buy something in Japan or the States for that matter, I always have to pay customs 04% and 21% Tax.


That would then make the good more expensive hence encourage you to buy in country.

The new administration in the states was elected, in part, to change this.


----------



## senza sordino

CDs said:


> Do you have to pay customs when you order from this website? I'm asking for deliveries to the USA.


I made my first order last September. For an approximately $225 Canadian order I paid about $35 in shipping and another $23 in taxes when I picked up my order. I bought 16 items. That's $17.70 per order. Not exactly cheap. I won't be using Presto unless it's for something I can't get at my local shop or Amazon. It doesn't break my bank account but it's not something I can afford to buy often. The order was fulfilled promptly.

Overall it's cheaper than my local cd shop. But I like going to a bricks and mortar shop where they know my name and I can browse and buy magazines too (BBC and Gramophone)


----------



## eljr

senza sordino said:


> Overall it's cheaper than my local cd shop. But I like going to a bricks and mortar shop where they know my name and I can browse and buy magazines too (BBC and Gramophone)


You have such a thing?

Just yesterday I was thinking how I miss the brick and mortar. I know of none left. Does anyone know of any in NYC Metro? For new releases on CD not the junk used record stores.


----------



## eljr

My expectations from any vendor in 2018 less posted advisory, shipment within 48 hours, 72 hours MAX on all in stock items and 24 hour Email response.


----------



## DarkAngel

On rare occasion an order with multiple CDs Presto will send me email after 3-4 days saying they are having trouble getting one of the CDs and the order is taking longer than expected.....I usually reply to cancel the CD not in stock and ship the rest which they do


----------



## LezLee

Never had any problems, in fact sometimes they’ve been quicker than advertised. I’m in the UK though.


----------



## jegreenwood

eljr said:


> You have such a thing?
> 
> Just yesterday I was thinking how I miss the brick and mortar. I know of none left. Does anyone know of any in NYC Metro? For new releases on CD not the junk used record stores.


Certainly not for classical. Nothing whatsoever to compare with Tower Records of J&R. There was another store with branches at 42nd and 5th and the Flatiron district, which had great all label sales several times a year.


----------



## CDs

eljr said:


> Purchases of $2500 or less do not need to be cleared by customs from any international seller.


Just curious where you got this information.


----------



## isorhythm

eljr said:


> You have such a thing?
> 
> Just yesterday I was thinking how I miss the brick and mortar. I know of none left. Does anyone know of any in NYC Metro? For new releases on CD not the junk used record stores.


Academy Records gets new classical releases, albeit not an enormous selection at any given time.


----------



## Rmathuln

jegreenwood said:


> Never in my recollection. I suppose if you buy multiple copies of Bach 333 . . .


Never have had any customs issues or charges with Presto.


----------



## eljr

CDs said:


> Just curious where you got this information.


U.S. Customs and Border Protection

it's not cut and dry but for the purposes of our discussion here it's generally the case as far as i read it


----------



## CDs

eljr said:


> U.S. Customs and Border Protection
> 
> it's not cut and dry but for the purposes of our discussion here it's generally the case as far as i read it


Thanks. When I looked it up a month or so ago it didn't mention a dollar amount. It just said that Ebay purchase might not be such a good deal after customs are added.


----------



## Ras

*Confessions from a "Presto-piggybacker"*

I subscribe to *Presto Classical's newsletter* which gives me a few high lighted new releases and other news bulletins. They also do good obituaries when greater or lesser pass away.

I guess I'm a "presto-piggybacker" because I never buy from them - for the simple reason that I'm trying not to buy more cds and just stream all music on Spotify.

When I do buy cds from time to time *I order from German amazon, because they have free shipping to my home in Denmark on orders amounting to 39 Euros or more. 
*And amazon's free shipping isn't limited to just cds - like right now I have a tremolo pedal for my electric guitar and an English translation of a Polish Chopin biography in my shopping cart and they both qualify for free shipping.

*Amazon's free shipping is only offered on order from amazon itself - not items sold by third party sellers.*


----------



## Merl

I find Presto and similar vendors quite pricey but I'm always scouring the net for bargains. I can usually pick up Presto 'bargains' elsewhere much cheaper. I'll keep my 'other' sources close to my chest though.


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> I'll keep my 'other' sources close to my chest though.


Why?

...........................


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have been buying items on Amazon that are labeled "Fulfillment by Amazon" with free shipping and not having to meet the $25 minimum. This is deal for November. It is not Prime which is 2 day shipping, but still free shipping I think 5 days.


----------



## senza sordino

senza sordino said:


> I made my first order last September. For an approximately $225 Canadian order I paid about $35 in shipping and another $23 in taxes when I picked up my order. I bought 16 items. That's $17.70 per order. Not exactly cheap. I won't be using Presto unless it's for something I can't get at my local shop or Amazon. It doesn't break my bank account but it's not something I can afford to buy often. The order was fulfilled promptly.
> 
> Overall it's cheaper than my local cd shop. But I like going to a bricks and mortar shop where they know my name and I can browse and buy magazines too (BBC and Gramophone)





eljr said:


> You have such a thing?
> 
> Just yesterday I was thinking how I miss the brick and mortar. I know of none left. Does anyone know of any in NYC Metro? For new releases on CD not the junk used record stores.


Thursday I got the news that my local bricks and mortar shop is closing, after forty years in business. I get their newsletter via email. When I read this, it was like I was reading the news about the death of a friend. And it is. I admit I've bought some items from Amazon and Presto but the majority of my purchases over the years have been from my local shop. And now it's closing. The final day will be in February.

If they had set up an online ordering form, like Presto perhaps they could have stayed open. Their website looks like it was created in 1997.

Sometimes I would go there and just have a chat. The store workers know my name. But I couldn't single handed keep them in business.

It's a sad day. I'll go there a few times before the closing day. Their clearance sale is 20% off, and 50% off used CDs.


----------



## Merl

eljr said:


> Why?
> 
> ...........................


Why am I keeping my 'other' sources close to my chest? Because I often pick up one-off bargains from there that are quick sales. I don't need or want competition to buy these. Eg. I've bought 6 or 7 LvB & Brahms Complete cycles from one place and they've only cost me between £3 and £5. Brand new.


----------



## Josquin13

"Just yesterday I was thinking how I miss the brick and mortar. I know of none left. Does anyone know of any in NYC Metro? For new releases on CD not the junk used record stores."

Yes, Academy Records on 18th street is the place to go (but most of their offerings are used CDs--yet I wouldn't go so far as to describe it as a "junk used store"). The last time I was in NYC, which was quite a few years ago, sadly, all the mega brick and mortar classical stores had closed--HMV, Virgin Records, Tower Records, & J & R. Nor do I think Barnes & Nobles sells classical CDs anymore--though they may carry new LPs. There was a B & N on Union Square that had an okay classical CD section, and one by Lincoln Center that had a very good classical section. However, I'm pretty sure the Lincoln Center location has closed.

The Juilliard School used to operate a store nearby that had a good, but small section of new classical CDs, & I'd occasionally find a recording that I was looking for there. You might look into that store. Last I checked, Juilliard was still in business...

When I lived in NYC, I used to occasionally enjoy getting out of the city to Princeton, New Jersey, for the day, where I'd visit the Princeton Record Exchange. You can take New Jersey transit to Princeton Junction, N.J., and a connecting train shuttle directly to the Princeton train station. From there, you can walk into town (if you don't mind walking across the campus, which is a pleasant, pretty 10 minute walk, in good weather), or you can take a taxi. The trip takes about 1 hour & ten minutes, from New York Penn Station on 34th street to the town of Princeton--each way.

The Princeton Record Exchange used to offer an excellent selection of new & used classical recordings (LPs & CDs) at fair prices, but it can be hit and miss--sometimes their shelves are more bare than at other times. However, over multiple visits, I did find a fair number of import classical recordings (as the university has an international student body & faculty) as well as rare OOP classical recordings there. In fact, one thing I liked about the place is that they don't mark OOP recordings up in price--unlike Amazon, Academy, & other places. However, I haven't been there in years, and I don't know what the current status of the place is. I do see they're still in business: http://www.prex.com/.

(But be warned, the employees control the store CD player, so you can get all kinds of different music being played there. Usually, it's okay, even nice, but I can recall one day when I was shopping there, an employee put on some hard core heavy metal music that sounded satanic, and to my amazement, I suddenly noticed that pianist Ivan Moravec was in the classical section with me (he was giving a concert on the Princeton campus that night). Not surprisingly, Moravec didn't stay long (as I had been playing one of his CDs in my car on the way over, and ran out to the street to get it, hoping I could ask him to autograph it, but when I returned, he had left).

I used to like to combine the Record Exchange with a visit to the Princeton Art Museum (an excellent small museum), a cafe or two for coffee or tea (there's a Starbucks on Nassau Street--the main thoroughfare), a visit to a local bookstore, & dinner at a cheap but good local restaurant, and occasionally even a movie at the small Princeton Theater on Nassau Street, or a music concert or play on the campus. Then, I'd take the train back to NYC. It made for a pleasant, enjoyable escape from the Big Apple (without having to pay for a hotel room).

I also used to go to Cutler's Records in New Haven, when I'd visit friends at Yale, but sadly, I see that Cutler's closed their doors in 2012. I recall buying 2 wonderful import EMI LP box sets there--of "The Art of Emil Gilels" and "The Art of Janet Baker". I miss those times. Classical music was so new and exciting to me back, & full of so many wonderful discoveries (though of course I still enjoy it).

https://www.nhregister.com/news/art...store-in-New-Haven-closing-after-11467323.php


----------



## ClassicalListener

I avoid at all cost Presto Classical as they contaminate the CD market with garbage CD-Rs.


----------



## Joe B

ClassicalListener said:


> I avoid at all cost Presto Classical as they contaminate the CD market with garbage CD-Rs.


Presto Classical produces CD-R's under license from the original label for CD's that are out of print. If you don't want an MP3 file or a FLAC file but need a physical disc, this is a great alternative to not having the music at all. Why say contaminate? You make it sound like they don't have it clearly indicated on their site and are passing off CD-R's as CD's, like their guilty of some form of false advertising.


----------



## KenOC

Some time back Amazon also offered CD-Rs, including the reproduced booklets. They were a bit costly and had extended shipping times, but were likely welcomed by people needing physical CDs of OOP music. I don’t think they sell those any more.


----------



## ClassicalListener

Joe B said:


> Why say contaminate?


Because those worthless CD-Rs will eventually find their way to second-hand sellers and I might get ripped off by buying one of them. Even many sellers of new CDs right now don't advertise their CD-Rs as such and as pass them off as the real thing. Second-hand dealers probably won't even know they're offering an inferior product.

If you need something that just plays, there are a million alternatives out there. You can download or stream almost anything you wish. Why ruin the only option there is for durable, permanent, high quality, intrinsically valuable music collecting?

As I said, I will not reward Presto Classical for promoting the ruin of my hobby of CD collecting, so I refuse to order anything at all from them.


----------



## starthrower

Amazon CD-Rs are garbage. Presto's look exactly like a commercial CD, and they guarantee them to work, of course.


----------



## ClassicalListener

starthrower said:


> Amazon CD-Rs are garbage. Presto's look exactly like a commercial CD, and they guarantee them to work, of course.


CD-Rs are burned. CDs are pressed. The latter last decades, the former are disposable.


----------



## Joe B

ClassicalListener said:


> Because those worthless CD-Rs will eventually find their way to second-hand sellers and I might get ripped off by buying one of them. Even many sellers of new CDs right now don't advertise their CD-Rs as such and as pass them off as the real thing. Second-hand dealers probably won't even know they're offering an inferior product.
> 
> If you need something that just plays, there are a million alternatives out there. You can download or stream almost anything you wish. Why ruin the only option there is for durable, permanent, high quality, intrinsically valuable music collecting?
> 
> As I said, I will not reward Presto Classical for promoting the ruin of my hobby of CD collecting, so I refuse to order anything at all from them.


Because those worthless CD-Rs will eventually find their way to second-hand sellers *(assumption)* and I might get ripped off by buying one of them *(let the buyer beware!)*. Even many sellers of new CDs right now don't advertise their CD-Rs as such and as pass them off as the real thing *(not done by Presto, they clearly have this indicated)*. Second-hand dealers probably won't even know they're offering an inferior product *(why would you buy from someone who doesn't even know what they are selling?)*.

If you need something that just plays, there are a million alternatives out there *(grossly exaggerated)*. You can download or stream almost anything you wish. Why ruin the only option there is for durable, permanent, high quality, intrinsically valuable music collecting? *(not the only option, FLAC files can be backed up and stored redundantly)*

As I said, I will not reward Presto Classical for promoting the ruin of my hobby of CD collecting *(I believe they are in the business of selling to people who are collecting CD's)*, so I refuse to order anything at all from them.*(of course, that is your choice)*


----------



## starthrower

Presto isn't forcing anyone to buy CD-Rs. They are a fine classical retailer, so I'll continue to order from them.


----------



## wkasimer

Josquin13 said:


> Yes, Academy Records on 18th street is the place to go (but most of their offerings are used CDs--yet I wouldn't go so far as to describe it as a "junk used store").


I agree, although I don't buy much when I go there; their prices are a bit steep.



> The Princeton Record Exchange used to offer an excellent selection of new & used classical recordings (LPs & CDs) at fair prices, but it can be hit and miss--sometimes their shelves are more bare than at other times. However, over multiple visits, I did find a fair number of import classical recordings (as the university has an international student body & faculty) as well as rare OOP classical recordings there. In fact, one thing I liked about the place is that they don't mark OOP recordings up in price--unlike Amazon, Academy, & other places. However, I haven't been there in years, and I don't know what the current status of the place is. I do see they're still in business: http://www.prex.com/.


They're still in business. Until a few months ago, my son lived near Philadelphia, so I'd visit PREx a couple of times a year. Most of their stock is unsorted, and as you note, they don't mark up OOP items (because they don't seem to spend a lot of time processing their stock). But their prices on used stock are terrific, usually $2-3 per CD, with box sets as low as $1 per disc. I need to find another excuse to drive to Princeton; before my son moved there, I'd occasionally drive six hours from Boston just to visit PREx - and it was worth the trip. BTW, I think that they still give 
a discount if you buy more than $100 worth of stuff and pay with cash. The only downside is that a lot of their cheap unsorted stock is in boxes on the floor, so I usually need to visit my chiropractor after visiting PREx.

BTW, there's are a couple of excellent shops specializing in oils/vinegars, and spices, not to mention a shop that sells cupcakes to die for.



> I also used to go to Cutler's Records in New Haven, when I'd visit friends at Yale, but sadly, I see that Cutler's closed their doors in 2012.


I grew up in New Haven (and was a high school classmate of Phil Cutler) and went to college there, so I visited Cutler's several times a week through high school and college, and worked there during holiday season. My musical tastes were formed in that store, particularly with regard to vocalists, thanks to the classical staff - Sandy, Suzanne, Karl, and later Sam. What a great store - I almost never felt any need to visit record stores in NYC.


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> Why am I keeping my 'other' sources close to my chest? Because I often pick up one-off bargains from there that are quick sales. I don't need or want competition to buy these. Eg. I've bought 6 or 7 LvB & Brahms Complete cycles from one place and they've only cost me between £3 and £5. Brand new.


Oh.

..........................


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Presto Classical produces CD-R's under license from the original label for CD's that are out of print. If you don't want an MP3 file or a FLAC file but need a physical disc, this is a great alternative to not having the music at all. Why say contaminate? You make it sound like they don't have it clearly indicated on their site and are passing off CD-R's as CD's, like their guilty of some form of false advertising.


Seems to me, Presto provides a great service by offering the CD-R's that they do.

Good post.


----------



## SixFootScowl

PrestoClassical is a great site for looking up cds and DVDs. Also, they often will have some videos available of the DVD so you can get an idea of it--easier than looking on You Tube when you are in a hurry. Also they have lists of singers you can pick your favorite and get a list of CDs/DVDs with them in it.


----------



## gHeadphone

Ive always found Presto to be fantastic and ive ordered from them 4 or 5 times and everything was timely and in perfect nick. However i must admit that i broke my phone screen and couldn't synch my music so i started streaming on Qobuz on my PC. I've now totally moved to streaming CD quality and not gone back to CDs. I have about 40 unopened CDs here in a pile too, bit of a pity.

Ill hold onto my collection in case of the apocalypse though.


----------



## SixFootScowl

They have a special on the van Zweden Ring now for only $40.25 on sale!


----------



## regnaDkciN

I'm not sure if I've ever ordered physical product from Presto...maybe once or twice. However, I find them invaluable as a source for downloads. I don't know any other place with such a wide variety of classical albums, particularly in CD-quality and higher FLAC files. For those of us who have moved to a computer-based home audio system, they're worth their weight in gold. And, of course, even if you haven't, there's always the option of archiving your files on your home PC and burning the files to CD for listening purposes.

For classical music lovers like myself based outside major world capitals, where options for classical record shopping have largely dried up (of course, that is increasingly true for people _in_ major world capitals as well!), it's a Godsend to be able to find a huge inventory that can be shopped, bought, and on your hard drive/CD-R in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Rogerx

Fritz Kobus said:


> They have a special on the van Zweden Ring now for only $40.25 on sale!


At JPC it is €49.95 free shipping ,they have the same in Blu-ray = same price.

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...-der-ring-des-nibelungen/hnum/8754284?lang=en


----------



## jegreenwood

regnaDkciN said:


> I'm not sure if I've ever ordered physical product from Presto...maybe once or twice. However, I find them invaluable as a source for downloads. I don't know any other place with such a wide variety of classical albums, particularly in CD-quality and higher FLAC files. For those of us who have moved to a computer-based home audio system, they're worth their weight in gold. And, of course, even if you haven't, there's always the option of archiving your files on your home PC and burning the files to CD for listening purposes.
> 
> For classical music lovers like myself based outside major world capitals, where options for classical record shopping have largely dried up (of course, that is increasingly true for people _in_ major world capitals as well!), it's a Godsend to be able to find a huge inventory that can be shopped, bought, and on your hard drive/CD-R in a matter of minutes.


*regnaDkciN*

You stole my password!! 

(It really was my password years ago.)

Shoes for Industry!!


----------



## eljr

jegreenwood said:


> *regnaDkciN*
> 
> You stole my password!!
> 
> (It really was my password years ago.)
> 
> Shoes for Industry!!


----------



## eljr

It's gotten worse. On January 1 I ordered many new CD's.

This is the message I have on my order from Presto.



> Your order is awaiting despatch.
> 
> Expected despatch date: 28th February 2019


This is totally unacceptable. I buy a lot of stuff from them and most are new releases. I do not want new releases months later.

I am about to stop buying from them for good.


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> It's gotten worse. On January 1 I ordered many new CD's.
> 
> This is the message I have on my order from Presto.
> 
> This is totally unacceptable. I buy a lot of stuff from them and most are new releases. I do not want new releases months later.
> 
> I am about to stop buying from them for good.


Can you call them and ask what the problem is? They must be out of stock, and if it will take that long and you can buy it elsewhere, then probably should cancell the Presto order.


----------



## starthrower

Presto has been running massive sales for the past two months. If you hesitate and wait until January it's your own fault. Of course they're going to be back-ordered on many items by this point. I placed two orders earlier and had no problem.


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> Presto has been running massive sales for the past two months.* If you hesitate and wait until January it's your own fault.* Of course they're going to be back-ordered on many items by this point. I placed two orders earlier and had no problem.


Honest, did you just say this?

Good grief. BTW, for your information, I have placed many orders,large orders in December and in November. (and Oct and....)

I'll not forget this comment by you.


----------



## eljr

Fritz Kobus said:


> Can you call them and ask what the problem is? They must be out of stock, and if it will take that long and you can buy it elsewhere, then probably should cancell the Presto order.


It's been on going the last few months. (hence the thread which I started previous) I have written them and they have responded in the past but it's gotten old.

The week before Christmas I placed a large order and sent and Email asking that they get it out quick, which they did but like I said, it's happening way too much and I don't want to have to Email and be a pain in their *** either. But 2 months to ship a simple order, of all new releases?

OK if something is not in stock, I understand that. But some are in stock and I am always careful to check the box that says ship as ready.

60 days PLUS a week in transit for new releases? I am not putting up with it anymore. In the last 3 months alone I have spent about $1,000.


----------



## starthrower

Sorry for your troubles, eljr. I spent several hundred dollars with Presto and had good luck.


----------



## Ras

*Another one bites the dust...*

www.mdt.co.uk has apparently closed down. Presto is still in business and so is:

https://www.europadisc.co.uk


----------

